# Humidity Control



## rumplesnakeskin (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Can anyone give me some advice on how tokeep the humidity in my Royals viv correct. I have the set up right temp wise but the humidity is the problem at the moment and don't want my girl having problems due to humidity problems. Any help will be much appreciated.

Advice:welcome:

Thanks


----------



## Erin7586 (Sep 22, 2009)

My corn had shedding problems and I had problems because misters ect make the humidity 2 high, so i put in a large tub of damp spagnum moss he loves it and its actually really easy to get used 2 adjusting the humidity by dampness of moss so I now use it with all my snakes as it really aids shedding but u have to make sure its not 2 damp over a period of time incase she gets water blisters I usually keep it below 50% unless shedding wen I raise it slightly. I just wet it through wen needed and wring it out. Hope this idea helped xxx


----------



## rumplesnakeskin (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank will give it a try


----------



## snakey matt (Jan 27, 2010)

hi best way to increase the humidity in the viv is spray the substrate with warm water every second day. use a garden spray bottle. make sure its new you dont want any chemicals in there.you can allso make a humidity chamber from a large lunch box cut a snake size hole in the side and half fill it with damp sphagnum moss replace the lid and place in the hot end of your viv. good luck


----------

